# A few Picks from the last dive



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If you feel you need a larger picture to view Turks and Caicos pictures by FrightenersEntertainment - Photobucket


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are really amazing. That eel is creepy


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

At first I thought they'd be pictures from a "dive" i.e. grimy nightspot... LOL

Those are great pictures. I used to dive many moons ago. That crab looks enormous! How big was he?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

The crabs on this trip were hugh, biggest I've seen yet.
If you look at the 1st picture, the crab on the reef at night (video camera to the right) gives you an idea how big they were.

Why did you quit diving?


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

how long was that eel? 

that crab looks like he could take your finger off


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

What type of underwater camera do you have?

I have underwater shots, but it was a long time ago. I'm guessing that the technology has moved on since '92.

The color in those pictures is amazing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

All digital now, but have been using a 3 yr old sony.
I had a chance to use a SeaLife camera this last trip and was pretty impresses with it. I'll see if my friend can send a me a few pics of what was taken with that camera.
Since then I've contacted the company to set an account.
If there is enough interest I'll do a group buy on these cameras.

And glad you liked the pics.

If you follow the link above you can see a few from Lake Supreior.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> The crabs on this trip were hugh, biggest I've seen yet.
> If you look at the 1st picture, the crab on the reef at night (video camera to the right) gives you an idea how big they were.
> 
> Why did you quit diving?


I became certified when I lived in the Virgin Islands. My ex boyfriend was a scuba instructor... problem is, I did the whole course, etc., etc., and when it came time to send in the completion form, I lost it. Then we left the island and split up.

SO, I've never been diving since. I was pretty spoiled, learning in the Caribbean and we took two week-long trips to Cozumel.  Because he was an instructor, I always went down technically under his supervision...

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Spoiled by being easy, yes, but to do cold and she cool ships...
yeah, I like the warm stuff too!

It wouldn't take much to redo!?
Where are you living now?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Spoiled by being easy, yes, but to do cold and she cool ships...
> yeah, I like the warm stuff too!
> 
> It wouldn't take much to redo!?
> Where are you living now?


No, I'm sure it wouldn't be difficult and the whole dive-table stuff would probably come right back. There are lots of wrecks in the Great Lakes... we used to dive the wreck of the _Rhone _in the British Virgin Islands. The deeper end went down to around 90-95 feet, if I remember correctly...

I live in the far western fringe of suburban Chicago.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well Crap Ms. Wicked, you're not that far away at all.
We did a trip into Chicago 2 yrs ago, stayed down town and did a 2 day 4 dive trip in Lake MI.
We've talked about doing one this yr. (well the dive shop has) .

I had the pleasure of being with Rob and Atalie (BodyBag Entertainment) when they did their open water certs.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I guess that would mean getting a wet suit...

I have to say, I thoroughly enjoyed diving. I'll have to dig up some of my old pictures... 

So they did their certification in Lake Michigan? I've never dove in fresh water, only salt, which is more boyouant... still maybe I'd do it again. I'll have more time on my hands soon...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, you would need a wet suit for the great lakes...

Would love to see some pictures and so would a few here (there are a few more divers here that you would think)


----------

